# Combat adjustable night sights



## GrandpaB. (Jun 21, 2008)

I just bought a P226 Elite Platinum 9mm. It has combat adjustable night sights.
Problem is that it moves while I shoot it. The set screws are tight but after shooting a few hundred rounds it moves. If I use locktite then it will not be adjustable. Any thoughts?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Not really on how to solve them. That's why "Combat" guns have fixed sights. Target guns have adjustable sights as they are not generally going to be used the same way a Combat/Duty gun would. Not sure what to tell ya.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Growler67 said:


> Not really on how to solve them. That's why "Combat" guns have fixed sights. Target guns have adjustable sights as they are not generally going to be used the same way a Combat/Duty gun would. Not sure what to tell ya.


+1
And neither that twain shall meet :smt083


----------



## GrandpaB. (Jun 21, 2008)

*Sight*

Thanks for the reply. I to thought the adjustable sight was a little much.
But that didn't matter much when I put my hands on the P226. Those aluminum grip were the best I have felt. almost better than almost my X-5 Allround.
Since I got the sight I would like to have them tight and staying put.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sig makes some great guns. I have 2 (one being a 226) and want at least one more. It was me I'd look to get a set of combat sights. Even the standard site be better than the fancy one moving around.


----------

